# JXDatePicker



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe JXDatePicker bei mir in die Applikation eingebunden - soweit so gut. Nun habe ich folgende kleine Frage:

Wie kann ich automatisch in das Feld das heutige Datum setzen lassen? Min DatePicker sieht wie folgt aus:


```
JXDatePicker datePicker = new JXDatePicker();
daterPicker.setFormats(new String[] {"EEEE dd.MM.yyyy"});
datePicker.getMonthView().setFirstDayOfWeek(Calendar.MONDAY);
datePicker.getMonthView().setDayForeground(Calendar.SUNDAY, Color.RED);
datePicker.getMonthView().setDaysOfTheWeek(new String[]{"S", "M", "D", "M", "D", "F", "S"});
```

Nun möchte ich, dass in dem Feld automatisch das heutige Datum gesetzt wird. Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------



## kleiner_held (1. Sep 2008)

org.jdesktop.swingx.JXDatePicker.setDate(java.util.Date)


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Ich habe jetzt eine andere Frage:

Ich benötige vom JSDatePicker-Objekt für die Datenbank nur das markierte Datum (also 05.02.2000). Wie kann ich das aus dem Objekt auslesen?


----------



## byte (1. Sep 2008)

RTFM:
http://download.java.net/javadesktop/swinglabs/releases/0.8/docs/api/org/jdesktop/swingx/JXDatePicker.html#getDate()


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

@ byto

so weit wahr ich auch schon. ABER:

Die Methode liefert mir folgendes zurück: Sat jan 01 00:00:00 CET 2000

Ich brauche: 01.01.2000. Wie kann ich das umformatieren?


----------



## byte (1. Sep 2008)

Guck Dir die Klasse SimpleDateFormat an.


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

Habs anders hinbekommen. Danke.


----------

